# Mr. Heater



## greenhead

I was thinking of getting a Mr. Heater the smaller one. I have an otter medium sized portable fish house, will it be warm enough for that? What is a reasonable price to pay for them? Anybody else have one, what are your opinions on them?


----------



## Ryan_Todd

in my experience the flip over style house lose a little bit more heat than other style houses. i would go with the sunflower style mr. heater.


----------



## curty

Are you talking about the ones that hook up to the small cylinders? 16oz.
If so I think it is to small. I have a regular size Mr. Heater and I hook it to a 5 pound tank (easier to transport and store) instead of a 20 pounder.
Hope that helps!!


----------



## DeltaBoy

I would go with the sunflower, if you have room. I used a Mr. Heater last year while I was fishing in cold conditions and wished that I had brought the sunflower along. .02


----------



## smalls

If it's either the heaterbuddy or the blackcat, I would go with the sunflower. My favorite setup I have seen is from a guy who built a small stand for his sunflower heater and ran a hose to the tank so he could set the stand up in his house while leaving the tank outside. That free'd up a bit of much appreciated space.

I have the black cat, whcih I think is 5,000 btu, and it isn't enough for a 2 man clam.

The big buddy, Mr. Heaters new catalytic heater, I think would work great and can either run of a large tank via hose or 1 lb bottles. I might have to get myself one of those for the new Frabill!


----------



## Goosepride

We've always used the Mr. Heater sunflowers and they work like a champ. We have a permanent house but also the cheaper portable Cabela's houses. Those things almost get too dang hot. You could wear shorts if you wanted to!

Mr. Heater Sunflower - you can always flip up the house for a minute or two if you get too hot - it's a lot tougher to warm up then it is to cool down when you're on the ice!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Get the MR Heater/Cooker style. Get a 10ft hose to set the tank outside. My ice fishing buddy and I where on LOW in portables with the temps at -25 for a high and where down to our jeans and shirts.

The advantage of the Heater/cooker is the heat is at young feet and not your face.


----------



## holmsvc

Mr. Heater buddies are ok if the temps are reasonable, above zero. Other wis you need the sunflower.


----------



## ChrisP

I normally run two Mr. Heater buddies in my 8'x8' portable. I just bought one of the new larger ones, this should free up some floor space. If you are interested I'll sell you one of my used buddies.

As for he sunflower type, they produce a lot of heat, but are not as safe as the Mr Heater Buddie. The buddies have a low oxygen shutoff and don't produce carbon monixide. I wouldn't consider using a sunflower without good ventilation. If I'm gong to kill brain cells I can think of better ways :beer:


----------



## Buckshot

> The buddies have a low oxygen shutoff and don't produce carbon monixide. I wouldn't consider using a sunflower without good ventilation.


I'm not sure about that. Why do they have a low oxygen shut off if they don't give off carbon monoxide?
I have one of them buddies and a sunflower and I'll take the sunflower any day on the ice. Poor ventilation I can do something about, hypothermia I can't. 

Just my :2cents:

I did find a use for the buddy though. If I'm too lazy to cut wood for the permanent house, which is insulted well, I'll bring the buddy out there and it does a respectable job of heating the 8'x8'.


----------



## Mud15

i dont use heaters! in fact today i froze my *** off in 20Mph winds! But i was catching fish and than a guy offered me his clam for the day and i took it with open arms so tomm if i go im bringing my icehoues but i dont have a heater. what would be a good one to buy for a small portable thats dirt cheap!


----------



## rap

20 mph? we call that calm here


----------



## Ron Gilmore

One thing I did on my Cooker/heater was to change the valve. I bought one of those conversion valves kits they use for making your camp stove Propane instead of liquid fuel.

This allows you to dial up or down with more control vs the three positions the heater valve comes with. I do think that it produces more heat with this valve. Nice when cooking to have the lower flame.


----------



## Mud15

But i fishing off a bucket in the open. The only problem i have when i go is my hands freeze up to much... What are some excellent gloves that keep ur hands warms cause mine seem to always freeze up.


----------



## Anas Strepera

Heater buddy's are meant more for campers. Get at least a sunflower. I have the double and it can really pump some heat if you need it to.


----------

